# Crypts and Laegenandra



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

Stats
*Planted 5/4/15
*40x14x14 inch (estimated, not measured) plastic storage box
*38 species of Cryptocoryne and Laegenandra. The complete list eludes me right now
*Pots are pilfered plastic product jars with a 1/2" hole drilled on the side at the bottom with a bit of plastic mesh to keep the growing medium in the jar.
*Growing medium is old Brightwell Aquatics FlorinVolcanit Rio Cafe from the old 300 gallon
*100% weekly water change with tank water. Currently adding 60ppm NO3 and 8ppm PO4 2x/week so the water's got plenty of goodies for the plants.
*Light is sun only. The container gets a couple of hours of direct afternoon/evening sun and ambient light the rest of the day.
*Top has 3x 1/2 inch holes evenly spaced for ventilation



*One week after receiving/potting: 5/13/15*







Thanks for watching!


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

What are the dimensions of those jars?


----------

